# Meet my new foster dog, Serenity!



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

This is my new foster dog that I am in charge of at the doggie daycare I groom and train at. Here is the write-up I did about her for Fuzzy Pawz Rescue with some pictures and a video... Oh, and please don't laugh at her shaved rear end in the video! She had to have some NASTY mats shaved out back there. 

(I wish I had a better camera! I'm using a very old 3.2 megapixel camera with no optical zoom. It is probably about 10 years old.)


She may have a little extra padding around the middle, but don't let that fool you! Serenity is a 3 year-old basset hound/Australian Shepherd mix who loves to play with the best of 'em! She has a very sweet personality, and loves attention from people. She may even ask you to rub her belly! Serenity loves to play with dogs around her own size, but sometimes likes to pick on dogs who are much smaller than her. She would do best in a home with a dog close to her size. She is a bit possessive of her toys, and will try to defend them from other dogs if she feels threatened. 

Serenity LOVES going for walks where she can use her powerful nose to sniff things out. She will need a securely fenced yard, because once that nose gets onto a scent, she wants to follow it to the end! She loves playing with balls and stuffed animals, and loves splashing around in water.

Serenity is a well-behaved, and very smart dog who loves to please! She knows how to sit and lay down. She does pretty well with stay for short distances/duration, and we are working on loose leash walking. Her recall seems to be pretty good with low distractions, and runs back with enthusiasm when she hears her name. I think she would do really well at learning new tricks! She does pretty well in the car, but sometimes needs a gentle reminder to stay in the back. A seat-belt harness works great! 

Serenity's coat will need regular maintenance, and will have to be brushed a few times a week. Her coat is absolutely GORGEOUS when properly cared for. She was recently groomed, and had to have some really bad mats shaved out from behind her ears and around her rear end... but, she wasn't too fond of the whole process.

We think Serenity will be a great family dog. She met some children at the park, and sat politely while they petted her. She was not bothered by it at all!

It is critical that Serenity loses some weight. She is currently at 61 lbs., and should be closer to 45 lbs. All of that weight is causing a lot of stress on her long basset back, and her new owners will need to keep up with her diet and exercise program to help her be healthy!

Serenity will make a wonderful, sweet, and fun-loving companion for her new forever home!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

A basset hound and an Australian shepherd? Funny how all different shapes and sizes "hook up" isn't it? She's unusual but quite lovely, isn't she? I'll bet someone will fall in love very soon. Probably good that I'm not nearby. I've spent the whole week talking myself out of adopting a little yorkie mix with diabetes, on insulin and very strict diet and needs to go potty often ... Good grief! I'm a sucker for the elderly and infirm, fearing they may not be easily "adoptable" ... thus setting myself up for a broken heart from the get go.

In any case, Serenity is a real beauty. Thanks for taking care of her until she finds her forever home


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

That is a very cute dog. I love anything with short legs and this one seemed to get the best of both breeds as far as looks. Are her legs longer in the back or is she on a slight hill? I fostered a Poodle puppy several years ago and his back legs were longer than the front ones so he looked like he'd be jacked up in the rear!


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> That is a very cute dog. I love anything with short legs and this one seemed to get the best of both breeds as far as looks. Are her legs longer in the back or is she on a slight hill? I fostered a Poodle puppy several years ago and his back legs were longer than the front ones so he looked like he'd be jacked up in the rear!


She was on a slight hill, but I still think they are slightly longer. Not as dramatic as the picture, though!


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

What a interesting looking dog! Cute though.

Ha, another Serenity. First time I've heard that name on another dog.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I think she is just darling. I also think you should keep her so I can see her sometimes. What do you think of that? It's all about ME you know.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Awww she is so cute! I bet she'll make someone a lovely friend. 

Is that the river or a pond thing? I just ask because its so calm, lol. Last time I walked the g-belt it was raging and super high.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

She is beautiful! I love long coated dogs with ticking type markings.

Who in the heck would cross those breeds though? Lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> She is beautiful! I love long coated dogs with ticking type markings.
> 
> Who in the heck would cross those breeds though? Lol


the same person who crossed my corgi with a blue heeler and a lab.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Awww she is so cute! I bet she'll make someone a lovely friend.
> 
> Is that the river or a pond thing? I just ask because its so calm, lol. Last time I walked the g-belt it was raging and super high.



We were at a little man-made lake right next to the greenbelt. You can get to it from Veteran's Memorial Park!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Such a pretty girl :smile:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Serenity looks so sweet. She shouldn't have any trouble finding a forever home!


----------

